# Win 7 Aktivierung



## Sephriroth (20. Juli 2011)

Hallo Leute,

ich hätte da mal eine Frage.

Ich habe bei einem Freund Windows 7 Home Premium 32 bit installiert und zwar mit meiner eigenen Windows DVD.

Den Key habe ich bei der Installation weg gelassen, da mein Freund Win 7 einfach mal testen wollte.

30 Tage läuft dies bekanntlich so.

Jetzt ist mein Freund überzeugt und möcht Win 7 kaufen.

Eigentlich muß ich ja jetzt nur die Version kaufen, gebe dann einfach den Key ein und fertig.

Jetzt gibt es aber 2 Versionen auf dem Markt. 1x Deutsch und 1x Multilanguage

Da Multi deutlich günstiger ist, will er diese natürlich nehmen.

Ist das möglich?

Gibt es, abgesehen von der Sprachauswahl bei der Installation, unterschiede die diesen Plan durchkreuzen?


Vielen Dank schon einmal im Voraus!


----------



## Herbboy (20. Juli 2011)

Welche Version ist es denn genau, bzw. wo will er kaufen? Wenn ich suche, dann ist die deutsche preiswerter oder ähnlich teuer, auf keinen Fall aber ist die Mulitlinguale "deutlich billiger". Und will er nicht lieber 64bit holen?


----------



## Sephriroth (21. Juli 2011)

Also er will DIESE Version Kaufen.

Find ich schon günstiger 

64 bit kostet zwar gleich viel, aber alle wichtigen Programme ( eigentlich ausnahmslos alle )  funktionieten auf anhieb beim Test, also will er dabei bleiben.

Außerdem will er ja nicht neu installieren (bzw ich) und das müßten wir ja dann.

Also was meinst du?

Klappt das so?


----------



## Herbboy (21. Juli 2011)

Die würd ich nicht nehmen: "Windows 7 Home Premium (Recovery DVD), Windows 7 Home Premium Lizenzaufkleber (COA)" - kann sogar sein, dass das nicht klappt mit dem key - ich kenne aber auch keinen Fall, wo das mal probiert wurde. ^^ 

Lieber ein paar Euro mehr für die richtige Systembuilderversion: Microsoft: Windows 7 Home Premium 32Bit, DSP/SB, 1er Pack (deutsch) (PC) (GFC-0056 | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Sephriroth (21. Juli 2011)

COA bedeutet doch nur Echtheitszertifikat oder sowas oder?

Hmm, da quatsch ich noch mal mit meinem Kumpel darüber und melde mich egal was daraus wird wieder hier mit neuen Infos.

Danke erstmal


----------



## Herbboy (22. Juli 2011)

Ja, das ist ne CD, die an sich zB für Laptops gedacht ist. Ich weiß daher nicht, ob der Key dann für eine normale Version taugt, und wenn nein, dann hat man halt keine Installations-CD, sondern nur eine "recovery".


----------



## Sephriroth (2. August 2011)

Also, mein Kollege hat sich doch für eine Win 7 OEM/SB Version entschieden, also Key nachträglich eingegeben,...fertig.

Schade, hätte mich schon interessiert on es mit der Version funktioniert hätte.

Danke nochmal!


----------

